# Florida/Carribean sailboat charters (wooden boats)



## JosephT (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, I plan to do some chartering in Florida & the Caribbean in 2014 and beyond. I am looking to skipper/charter wooden sailboats in the 40 to 70ft range (sleep minimum of 6, max of 12 or so). I am a fan of well kept wooden sailboats (and wooden boats in general).

Question: Does anybody know any individuals or charter companies who charter wooden sailboats?

If not I may end up buying one, but would prefer to charter them if they are readily available and well kept. I will be finishing up a round the world yacht race in 2013 and would like to transition into sailing for family vacations & other trips.

Any info would be greatly appreciated 

Fair winds,

Joseph


----------

